# Kayto Goes To Nationals



## agilegsds

Kayto and I are back from Siberian Husky Nationals in Gettysburg.










Her results were:

Agility - Excellent B Jumpers with Weaves 24" - 1st Place
Obedience - Novice B - 2nd Place
Rally - Excellent B - Qualified (97)
Rally - Advanced B - Qualified (96) for her 15th RAE leg
Rally - Challenge - 3rd Place

The big ribbon is from the rescue parade which was a very beautiful and meaningful event.

It was a grueling week. Left on Sunday and got there Monday. Tuesday was rally, Wednesday was obedience and Thursday was agility. Had little time to explore Gettysburg because we were busy all day and then collapsed at night. I had an incredible time seeing old friends and making new ones. The best part was cheering on everyone and celebrating their special moments with them. And seeing so many wonderful dogs.

Here's a few shots after agility with the judge, he was a lot of fun:

Kayto and I are at the far left front










Some of the dogs, Kayto's there left-center


----------



## GSDTrain

congrats, great job, both you!!


----------



## 4dognight

she is stunning... Congratulations!!!


----------



## 4dognight

or is it he?? sorry


----------



## Amaruq

What an AWESOME job. I am soooooo sorry I couldn't make it. Kayto does know that she isnt allowed to retire until I can see her in action, right?? Did you have to leave some stuff behind in order to haul back all of her ribbons and medals? The first picture is frame worthy. Just look at her smile.










<Nucky sends smoochies to his girly friend>


----------



## GSDTrain

no, you were right, its a she!


----------



## CWhite

Congratulations!

Look at them all sitting quietly.


----------



## agilegsds

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqKayto does know that she isnt allowed to retire until I can see her in action, right??


We're going to be concentrating on USDAA now so maybe I can find some trials in your neck of the woods.



> Quoteid you have to leave some stuff behind in order to haul back all of her ribbons and medals?


We had to leave the HIT ribbon behind. <sigh> I needed a lead-out on the standard course and when she broke her startline







it dashed any hope of HIT.


----------



## xwildman138x

Thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!congrats!!


----------



## Mom2Sam

She is beautiful! Good job Kayto!!!!


----------



## caview

What an adorable and stunningly beautiful dog! 

And how very well done!

Congratulations to your both!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz

wow!


----------



## DianaM

I remember the photos you've posted of her when she first arrived. What a testament to her resilience, you, your care, and your skills. You two are an awesome team, congratulations!


----------



## jessiem

congratulations!!!!! She is Stunning!! what a beauty!


----------



## Lynn_P

WOW.. SUPER WOW!!!! That's quite impressive... and she's gorgeous to boot.


----------



## TRITON

WTG Sandy and Kayto!!!


----------



## Barb E

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty

You should both be very proud. That is a wonderful picture.
Robbie


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Awesome shots! Congratulations!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Congratulations to you and to Kayto!


----------



## kshort

She's one of the most amazing and accomplished rescues I've ever seen. Gorgeous girl, Sandy. Many, many congrats to you both!


----------



## Superpup

Nice job!! congrats!!


----------



## DancingCavy

I am so proud of you and Kayto. That first picture needs to be framed if you haven't done so already. Keep up the great work, Sandy and Kayto. Maybe some day I'll get to see you two in action.


----------



## agilegsds

Thank you everyone. She is a very special dog and I couldn't be more proud of her.

Here's a few shots I found of her from the rescue parade. The SHCA does a wonderful job with the parade. Any rescue dog can enter and they read their story as you walk around the main ring. We each received a huge ribbon and two big bags of goodies. They also did a catalog this year with a picture of each dog and their story. There were 49 dogs representing 49 lives saved. The parade was very bittersweet this year because a long-time Siberian rescuer (and friend of mine) died suddenly of a heart attack this spring and the National was dedicated to her. Her husband died a few months later of cancer. They did a tribute to her at the beginning of the parade. Lois was responsible for saving over 2000 dogs.


----------



## WiscTiger

Sandy, Great job to you and Kayto. WOW...

Val


----------



## Amaruq

Ummm Sandy, why do you waste your time with *that* breed. Don't you know that they are untrainable?????

Ya know I couldnt resist!









Again what an AWESOME job!


----------



## agilegsds

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqUmmm Sandy, why do you waste your time with *that* breed. Don't you know that they are untrainable?????


There were so many nice working dogs to see, including MACH3, MACH2 and MACH agility dogs and UDX's in obedience. HIT in both obedience and agility was a Chicago-area dog that's a MACH and very close to her UDX. But the dog that I was really drooling over was Frankie who I finally got to meet. He went BOS and also 1st in Utility. And seeing a Frankie son working so nicely.....well......made me think that I may have to have another Sibe 'someday'. Here's Frankie:

http://www.siberlink.net/frankie.htm


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Is my vision ok?? Am I really seeing huskies off leash and staying put!!?


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: agilegsds
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: AmaruqUmmm Sandy, why do you waste your time with *that* breed. Don't you know that they are untrainable?????
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many nice working dogs to see, including MACH3, MACH2 and MACH agility dogs and UDX's in obedience. HIT in both obedience and agility was a Chicago-area dog that's a MACH and very close to her UDX. But the dog that I was really drooling over was Frankie who I finally got to meet. He went BOS and also 1st in Utility. And seeing a Frankie son working so nicely.....well......made me think that I may have to have another Sibe 'someday'. Here's Frankie:
> 
> http://www.siberlink.net/frankie.htm
Click to expand...
















Just a little more proof that Sibes are not the impossible to train dogs that they are so often stereotyped as being. For those who don't know......Sibes ROCK! But I will add the disclaimer that Sibes are not for MOST people just like German Shepherds aren't nor Border Collie and Malinois etc......

BTW Sandy once some idiot puts in a Bragg section this would be an EXCELLENT place to post your Bragg...... 

http://siberianhusky.workndog.org/forum/


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh what a wonderful week for you guys!!!! Kayto is awesome and you are an angel!!!! 

I love that picture in the rescue parade. She just looks so happy!

Congrats to you guys!!!!


----------



## grmnshpd21

Sandy that is so awesome! Katyo is such a great girl and you guys make WONDERFUL team! You have done so much with her. I know she makes you proud










oh and by the way......Fred has done a wonderful job with the deck


----------



## elsie

here's a big huge congrats (no, i'm not going to flood the post with all the emoticons but the thought is there)

all i can say is wow, what an incredible job you've done with your girl kayto. i love the picture with her medals. she's sitting there, all cool, as if to say, " yea, these are mine & my mom's. you got any? "










btw, frankie is awsome... i can see why you'd be drooling over him







he's got more letters than a can of alphabet soup !


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Congrats to the two of you - awesome pics!


----------



## wolfstraum

Aboslutely totally overwhelmingly IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to you and Kayto for your teamwork, dedication and sucess!!!!!

Lee


----------

